# My Knitting



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Baby set I do sell them.I di this set for a friend daughter and she said it was to pink i was hurt by that.The patterns from out of abook from the 1950's.I have done the pattern many times for people


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My feelings would have been hurt too. I think it is a lovely little girl shade of pink and your knitting is wonderful. I saw your other pictures as well. 

You might want to check out the rules for posting your items in the Classified Section for sale, when you have been a KP member long enough. That is a section reserved for commerce. As pretty as your work is, I hope that lots of fellow countrymen see it because the shipping costs to the US might be very prohibitive.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

No way is that too pink ! It is perfect ,your work is fab .Put it in the classified someone will love it .


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Jess, that is a gorgeous shade of pink! It can never be too pink for a little girl....and I love your pattern too! Excellent work, you will have no trouble selling it if your friend doesn't want it..... :hunf:


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh that is beautiful and definitely not too pink.
I did this pattern 38 years ago when my daughter was born. It lasted her a couple of years, she wore it with tights or pants when it become too short.
I am sure you will have no worries selling it


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you love the picture you got there of the bootees and hat.The girls mother did buy it off me but never seen it on the baby or that but then you only do once.I think it's a very pretty pattern.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is a gorgeous pink love the outfit!


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you In the picture is puss and jessie puss is jessie mum she had five kittens but had to have four put down thing went wrong and i don't know why they were so cute.So there was only jessie left so i kep her.I end up getting puss desexed no poor kittens it hurts to much when some thing happens to them.


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thnak you for your knid words


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

I think they are so cute, your knitting is beautiful as is the color. Sarah


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

gcoop said:


> Oh that is beautiful and definitely not too pink.
> I did this pattern 38 years ago when my daughter was born. It lasted her a couple of years, she wore it with tights or pants when it become too short.
> I am sure you will have no worries selling it


Thank you yes it is a lovely pattern some people never satfired are they.The don't relise how much work gose into them but never mind.So you live in NEWCASLTE i am not the only one on here thats from australia.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

A beautiful set and a lovely shade of pink.


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> A beautiful set and a lovely shade of pink.


Thank you love the photo


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

granjoy said:


> Jess, that is a gorgeous shade of pink! It can never be too pink for a little girl....and I love your pattern too! Excellent work, you will have no trouble selling it if your friend doesn't want it..... :hunf:


Hi thank you but my name is annette i just used jess as a username and thank you for your kind words about my knitting


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

granjoy said:


> Jess, that is a gorgeous shade of pink! It can never be too pink for a little girl....and I love your pattern too! Excellent work, you will have no trouble selling it if your friend doesn't want it..... :hunf:


Thank you i hope i am doing this write i am not shaw how to work this out yet and thank you every one for the kind words


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

gcoop said:


> Oh that is beautiful and definitely not too pink.
> I did this pattern 38 years ago when my daughter was born. It lasted her a couple of years, she wore it with tights or pants when it become too short.
> I am sure you will have no worries selling it


Love the photo and set she got on.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

I think its lovely and a beautiful shade of pink. I wish I could knit something like that for my brothers new granddaughter..


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful outfit. Love the shade of pink xx


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Very pretty pink, and the outfit is beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Pink is perfect for that set, sorry she said that. Your work is awesome.


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for your knid words.


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for kind word some people don't relise how much work gose into them i think it's nice pink


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words and i think the pink is nice that what you dress little girls in.


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words you will have to learn to knit i would be lost if i didn't do some thing like that in the winter i can't just sit there and whatch tv i have to be doing some thing.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

That gorgeous pink set would definitely receive a blue ribbon and is worth more than many would pay for its worth!


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Precious...good job!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Could you please tell us what the name of the book you knit this beautiful baby outfit from? I'd like to see if I can find it on line.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful set. Her loss. Some people are too picky about everything.


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

love it what a beautiful pattern,a lot of older patterns are the best .that mother is the loser so is the baby


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Huh! Pink is pink and I love it.


----------



## ChristineK (Mar 27, 2011)

How can anything be too pink for a little girl? It is beautiful.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a beautiful set. Anyone can see you put a lot of time into making it. It's a shame she is/was so unappreciative of your effort.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Such an intricate pattern - just exquisite. You are a good knitter. Love the colour too! :-D


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I wuld have been really ticked off too,your work is beautiful as is the pattern. imade the whole layette to in the very early 60's for my first born as well and made the pattern many times since.Iwould steer clear of the person who said it was to pink,they are very ungreatful.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I too would like to search for this pattern booklet. It is gorgeous.....


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful outfit.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Your friend is wrong ... on many levels! Wrong as a friend...and about the pink.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Some people are so hard to please,I made a dress of a baby of about 12 months old,then asked to make one for an other baby in the same family,I knew this baby was older,asked if I should make it larger,told the same size,Made it, the day latter was asked if I could make it bigger,Gave the money back,and gave it to someone who loved it,


----------



## chris03 (May 5, 2011)

Gorgeous set...you are very talented


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

this is beautiful what lovely perfect work you do just ignore what she said & keep on knitting!


----------



## socoboater (Apr 4, 2011)

Pink is my favorite color, and I think this shade of pink is beautiful. Your work is outstanding.


----------



## socoboater (Apr 4, 2011)

Pink is my favorite color, and I think this shade of pink is beautiful. Your work is outstanding.


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

oh Jess , it is so beautiful if my friend made this for my Daughter i would be so pleased


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Very pretty, and I really like the pink. Well done. xx


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's really beautiful, and what a shame she said it was too pink, it's a lovely shade of pink, I love it.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely outfit, gorgeous colour.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

If that is too pink, wait till someone sees what I am knitting! I will post later, but it is hot pink. Your work is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

if she custom ordered it from you, it's her responsibility to make sure you know the color she wants before you begin, not after it's done! i would never begin a project for anyone ever unless i was sure i had the color they wanted. not worth the risk to guess. i would be devastated after doing all that lovely work to hear such a comment! i certainly hope you are going to 'let' her find someone else to guess what color of pink she really does want. don't you dare make her another set!!!
i love your beautiful work so much! i also understand how much care and time it took to finish it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That is an adorable set!! How dare she!! I am sure you can sell it and then get her a pink baby rattle :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

"Love It"...Beautiful!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful! I don't think it is too pink. Sorry she didn't like the shade. All the work it took to knit that sweet outfit, and she isn't pleased. Wow!! ;0)


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

beautiful xx


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nothing could ever be too pink for a little girl! Not to mention a lovely shade of pink. Best to say nothing than to criticize your hard work. It is beautiful!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Your set is so beautiful. The "new mother's" today seem to want tutu's and headbands with BIGGGGG flowers----guess they want the baby to be dressed as tacky as they are!!!
My niece had a baby last june. I spent hours and hours crocheting and knitting for that baby and have yet to see one outfit I made. They were too "babyish". Go figure---to me babies conjure up pinks, pastel green, blue, and yellows. To these new mothers they see this beautiful pink baby outfit, but with brown around all the edges the collar, and no bows, or cutsy stuff or frilly stuff on it. It is a sorry state when these new mom's can't appreciate the work that goes into these items and the beauty they bring to the baby. I'm sorry you went through all of this, but, remember, there are still some women out there know and love our handmade things.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful....I would buy a gift for her and keep the hand knitted one for someone that appreciates art!


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

Just beautiful! I love the shade of pink!


----------



## LUVYARN (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont understand howpeople can not like a project because of the color. This pink is beautiful only time there might be a problem might be if you made it for a boy....LOL These sweaters are beautiful. keep up the good work


----------



## kaysue (Jan 28, 2011)

I also think the pink is perfect...."perfect in pink" the pattern is beautiful...would you share it? or where to find it? I too have been the victim of not so appreciative receipents! I bought some tags from a local yarn shop and some of them said things like: Yes, I made this and No you can't return it!...hand made and even if you don't like it pretend like you do! I used them for hand made Christmas gifts and the people thought they were cute!
Karen M. in New Castle, PA


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love you little outfit. Didnt know you could get "too pink" for a little girl. I would gladly put it on my little girl, if I had one.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

beautiful work!


----------



## helen merry (Apr 28, 2012)

beautiful work, don't you just hate it when people dont appreciate your work? It's FAB and lovely color too. xx


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

They are beautiful and not too pink. I love it. Is there any chance for pattern from you?


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I personally don't like pink but I think that is a gorgeous sweater and booties. I love it!!!! Very nice work.


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

It is beautiful! How can anything for a little girl be "too pink"???


----------



## Shafty'sMom (Jun 10, 2011)

Would also like to have the pattern source. The color and the outfit are both beautiful. Your work is also very well done.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful set!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are just beautiful! Unfortunately there are those who do not understand the value of such lovely work. Sell them or give them the local hospital where they will appreciate your talent.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Awe, such a darling baby girl set!!! Pretty shade of pink and great detailing!!! You did wonderful job!!!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Gorgeous set and not too pink. Your knitting is done perfectly.


----------



## TineyJeannie (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful work, great shade of Pink. What is wrong with her???????


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Everyone doesn't buy the same clothes.
Everyone doesn't like the same colors.
Everyone doesn't like the same shade of pink.
Everyone doesn't like vintage patterns.

surprise everyone doesn't like knitted items.
Give yourself a break - and let it go.
You can't please everyone.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Such a lovely set, and so pretty!

I can't help wondering if this is that Mom's first girl.
My DIL was expecting a girl, and gave strict instructions to all that there was to be No Pink Anything! And Nothing Frilly!
She was dubious about hand knits, and conceded that if I wanted to go to the trouble to knit, it had better be 'approved colors' like tans, browns, olive, chartreuse etc. Preferably of the darker shades. Said something about being 'up-to-date' and raising an 'empowered female child.'

I nearly croaked! But I ended up knitting a very modern little jacket/coat, in a shade of chartreuse. I added some floral embroidery, and it ended up very pretty, and DIL was very proud to show it off. Whew!

All her purchases and shower gifts were in her approved colors, of course, but after a few months I noticed my little GD in some pink items, then more and more, and frilly, and frillier!
Seems my little GD had a mind of her own, and expressed herself n a very 'empowered' way, ROTFL! Made _her preferences known!

My DIL, bless her, realized that she had to allow her daughter to 'be her own person,' So now buys her pink and lavender with abandon!

We went through similar issues with dolls. Her first Christmas I gave a pretty cloth doll. It was The Only gift she wanted to play with!

The point of my long story is that you probably will just have to give things a little time.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful knitting.ignore the miserable comment. I am sure she will swallow her words if she dresses her baby in it when she gets all the compliments on your work.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

The baby set is beautiful. Any color pink looks great on a girl.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

i dont think it is too pink, but maybe she is like me, I dont like pink. At least that shade but that doesnt prevent me from seeing beautiful the whole outfit and the very nice job you did.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

jess10 said:


> Baby set I do sell them.I di this set for a friend daughter and she said it was to pink i was hurt by that.The patterns from out of abook from the 1950's.I have done the pattern many times for people


I know how you must have felt at your friend's response. I also had something similar happen to me when I made a baby's blanket for an acquaintance at our Senior Center. It was very painful to have her criticize it when I handed it to her, especially since I did it in a hurry, taking my quality time to do so. It's not easy to do, but I do feel compassion for people who do not appreciate what others do for them. 
By the way, the sweater is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dbatrsb (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't let your feelings be hurt because the recipient is uninformed. It's sad when someone does not realize the effort and talent that goes into such BEAUTIFUL work. I'm still trying to perfect my knitting and haven't mustered the courage to attempt what you have mastered. No wonder you are able to sale your knitting. IT IS GORGEOUS!!! :thumbup:


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

I would very nicely say,"oh, no worries I will sell it to someone else". She would want you to knit her another. Say no. Or she would insist on keeping. I would say, "no,no, I insist ." "I wouldn't want you to have Somethong you were not completely satisfied with" never make anything for her again.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I just can't figure people out. How in the world can some people say such rude and hurtful things. Personally, I think the little pink sets are beautiful. I love the shade of pink too. Your knitting is superb and you should be proud.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is a most precious set!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Absolutly beautiful and certainly not too pink


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

That is a beautiful set, I'd be willing to buy one like it!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful workmanship, pattern and color!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I am with everyone. That shade of pink is wonderful. Your knitting looks beautiful - don't worry about an isolated comment.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

No way is that too pink. It is a beautiful set. I hope you get someone to buy it that really appreciates all the work put into it.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

How does that saying go??? Some people, all their taste is in their mouth! Not to mention lacking in manners.

It's lovely. Don't be hurt. There are thousands out there who would be overjoyed to have something like this made for their baby girl.



jess10 said:


> Baby set I do sell them.I di this set for a friend daughter and she said it was to pink i was hurt by that.The patterns from out of abook from the 1950's.I have done the pattern many times for people


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Do not take personally a critique on your work. She just had a PREFERENCE for something else. We are not all the same. The work was not "too pink" in and of itself. It might not be "pink enough" for someone else. Some people, like my daughter, do not like pink at all in anything, while I like soft pink. This is just the other person's PREFERENCE and we all have those. The work is gorgeous. She just likes things a different color than the one you chose. Nothing wrong with your judgment or the color. Yes, sell it to someone whose preference loves your beautiful work AND the color!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

jess10 said:


> Baby set I do sell them.I di this set for a friend daughter and she said it was to pink i was hurt by that.The patterns from out of abook from the 1950's.I have done the pattern many times for people


Too Pink? not even "Thank you very much that was so kind of you."

Sell it or give it to someone else who is deserving. The ingratitude of some people.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Your set is beautiful, pattern, color and knitting. I would love to know the name of the book. Maybe could find one to buy. You don't find patterns like that anymore. Your set is to die for. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

It's a positively perfect pink.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Pink is pink! Babies are babies and look absolutely perfect in pink. There is no such thing as a little pink... that's why it is such a glorious colour.
It saddens me when a person is so unaware of creativity and generosity and so into their own opinion, albeit a narrow one, to make judgements so quickly. Unawarenes, bad manners, insentivity, selfishness and unappreciation and more is in her brain.she obviously needs some pink treatment......and yet you worked so hard and for so long thinking great thoughts for this baby.. every stitch would have been made with loving vibes... 

Yes it is pink, but I bet the baby would look absolutely adorable in these beautifully knitted garments. Hopefully you will find an appreciative recipient! But whatever you do, DO NOT give up on knitting, you do a wonderful job!!

My daughter has just had a baby and also initally said she did not want pink ... now she likes pink on the lovely baby Eloise, because she was given so much and appreciated it, also her husband said, ' we need pink in our lives!!"


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

I Love the pattern! I don't think it's too pink!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Really???? I think it is beautiful,your work is wonderful. Annette, just keep her on the NO list. Great work.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I adore your pattern and think the color is divine. No matter the current trend, I love pastel pink and blue.

Tastes are different. Manners are the same. Very poor form to criticize a gift. Perhaps her mother should have enquired and given you her guidelines. 

Regardless, this is a master work.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

jess10 said:


> Baby set I do sell them.I di this set for a friend daughter and she said it was to pink i was hurt by that.The patterns from out of abook from the 1950's.I have done the pattern many times for people


Could you share the name of the pattern? I would love to make this.

Thanks


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

I LOVE THAT SHADE OF PINK FOR A LITTLE GIRL, AND YOUR PATTERNS ARE PRETTY DARN GOOD ALSO. YOU NEED TO KNIT FOR APPRECIATIVE FOLKS. CHRISTINE


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

HOW RUDE!!
It is perfect. Great work on the set and I love the color.
Hope you fine a deserving baby to model it.
Linda


----------



## NGilbert (Nov 8, 2011)

I think it's dispicable that someone receiving a gift would even make such a comment! I would be totally upset as well. Some people are just so insensitive. Didn't her parents ever teach her, "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all!" Guess not.
Your work is beautiful.


----------



## tatty82 (Apr 6, 2012)

I think its a beautiful pink and you should be very proud of it, they look gorgeous, you made a beautiful job of them, i would love to knit something like that, x


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

That is gorgeous,it isn't too pink for me, your work is lovely, I can understand your being hurt. Keep on doing your lovely work and brush her comments off your shoulder and rise above her, there are many more who obviously like your work as you sell your knitted items, they are the people who matter. I think the set is gorgeous and if you are able to share the pattern I would love to have it.


jess10 said:


> Baby set I do sell them.I di this set for a friend daughter and she said it was to pink i was hurt by that.The patterns from out of abook from the 1950's.I have done the pattern many times for people


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Besides dealing with PREFERENCES, that we ALL have: there seems to be a TREND to fail to be GRACIOUS when we EXPRESS our position. The things that have hurt the most are really NOT the issue, so much as HOW the person expressed it. You can say almost anything, but it is the HOW that matters. Rudeness and lack of an awareness or value of the other person, and only oneself, seems too often to be the case lately.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful, you did a great job, some people just don't think before they open their mouths.


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess I am in trouble as I just finished a set with bloomers, sweater, 2 hats and shoes in a dark pink! I love your set is is gorgeous! I will be posting it soon.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

If your lucky enough to have a girl. Its never Too Pink.
Beautiful sets. I love them.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Your knitting and outfits are DARLING ~~~ and as far a 'pink' ~~~ You can never have enough PINK for a little girl !


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello. This is a gorgeous, gorgeous shade of pink. I love it. You are a talented lady and don`t let anyone cause you to second guess yourself. Beautiful work. Wish I could have bought it myself. Springchicken66


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

It's beautiful


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

iT IS GORGEOUS!! i hope you aren't going to make another one for her.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

My sister did the same thing to me, after I had spent umpteen million years knitting things for her new granddaughter. My niece, however, puts the baby in all of the "too pink" things I made, so I stopped listening to my sister!

Your knitting is beautiful; I wish I could make anything half as lovely!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Your set for baby girl is absolutely LOVELY!!!


----------



## marieT (Apr 24, 2012)

I would have been proud to have knitted such a beautiful set and in a lovely shade of pink.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

That is beautiful. I would be hurt, too!! That is not a friend. The color is perfect, and your work is perfect! I sure wouldn't make anything more for this "friend".


----------



## granny 18 (Nov 1, 2011)

I think the color is beautiful and you do awesome work. The pink is just the right color for a little girl.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

This is just lovely!! Too pink?? Now, if it was "Pepto Bismol" pink, I might agree about the color, but this is perfect for a precious baby girl. Are you sure this person is actually a friend??


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Very precious sweaters. The color is absolutely wonderful too.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Laurel Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

That is an adorable outfit / pattern! I would be hurt by the comment as well. How can you get too pink, anyway? Pink is pink is pink. 

I would love to have that pattern. Any chance of you being able to send it to me? My email is [email protected]

Thanks so much,
Laurel Anne


----------



## evelyn2011 (Apr 30, 2012)

The ONLY way this is too pink is if it is for a BOY! You keep right on, you are doing wonderful work !!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How can it be too pink? Its a lovely shade of pink and its beautifully knitted and a classic. Tell her to s*d off and gift it or sell it to someone who will appreciate your talent.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I would have took it back. Obviously doesn't appreciate things. We all run into those types and I scratch them off my list of people I make things for. They are outdone by those who love the things so I wouldn't let one person affect what I do.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

You have a beautiful name and produced a beautiful baby set
The color is lovely. Some people never appreciate anything.
Thnks for sharing. Would love the pattern. My new great granddaughter is 3 weeks. Love to make one for her.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Annette...there MANY Aussies here ..wonderful people.
Now about your gorgeous pink dress with matching booties.

Sometimes we do not have a meeting of the minds in knitting for others...I would never choose a color for anyone..I would tell them to find a color buy it or tell me where to buy it ....this would avoid any further problems with wrong color.

I think your friends daughter is being daff...but I guess to each their own huh?


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

I too would like to find this pattern booklet. Springchicken66


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

dianejohnson said:


> if she custom ordered it from you, it's her responsibility to make sure you know the color she wants before you begin, not after it's done! i would never begin a project for anyone ever unless i was sure i had the color they wanted. not worth the risk to guess. i would be devastated after doing all that lovely work to hear such a comment! i certainly hope you are going to 'let' her find someone else to guess what color of pink she really does want. don't you dare make her another set!!!
> i love your beautiful work so much! i also understand how much care and time it took to finish it.


I have considerable sympathy with this reply - yes, find out first of all what colour what the recipient of all your hard work would appreciate to avoid all this angst. This is a lovely pattern and your work is marvellous. Having said that, I should confess that personally I loathe pink - a deep rose maybe. Moreover, in the last few years none of the new Mums for whom I have knitted baby clothes have wanted pink but have gone wild over navy, taupe, sage green, mustard and maroon. Yes, it takes all sorts but it is far better to be safe than justifiably miffed.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful set. The pink is lovely and your kniting is superb!


----------



## 55447 (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with Allison, this set is beautiful.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Is she color blind. This is a beautiful pink for a baby girl. I hope you are not making another one for. She was rude and ungrateful. Beautiful work.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

what an ungrateful person i wouldn't be doing anything else for her


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

To Jesse10--welcome from another newer user--PINK is never to pink for baby girls--my younger daughter was not a pink fan--she wanted all that I knit for Granddaughter to be "earth tones"--Granddaughter is now 4yrs--her favorite color---PINK [and purple]!!!!!--she is such a girly girl and mom never was it is rather amusing to me--which old book do you use--I would like to try my hand with that set as I may have more granddaughters.---grammasandi


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

It's a BEAUTIFUL set! Don't know how anything in light pink can be too pink, but I've always loved pink. It looks like a beautiful, soft shade in the photo and your work is lovely.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Fabulous pattern and so well knitted. I think the shade of pink is the same as sugared almonds - heavenly! Well done you.


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and great job in PINK! The way it should be!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG how precious, and your work is just wonderful. I would have been very hurt after all of this work. People just have no idea. My suggestion would have been to her to furnish the yarn for you prior to your making it. Just a little FYI for the future. Your work is gorgeous and any little girl would look precious in this.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Just beautiful. It will be much appreciated by someone!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Jess, the cheese must have slid off the woman's cracker. I just love everything about this sweet set. Beautiful shade of pink, love the embellishments and the workmanship is fabulous.


----------



## Amethist (Apr 27, 2012)

It is gorgeous. Not too pink at all.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Annette - That set is absolutely gorgeous. That person must have defective eyesight. The colour is perfect.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

jess10 said:


> Baby set I do sell them.I di this set for a friend daughter and she said it was to pink i was hurt by that.The patterns from out of abook from the 1950's.I have done the pattern many times for people


Would you mind telling us what book you got the pattern from so we can look for it on-line? Thank you!!! BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning set and the colour is perfect for me. Lovely work. Do you have the name of the booklet please? Would love to make this set if I can buy it that is. :lol: 


Pam


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

dianejohnson said:


> if she custom ordered it from you, it's her responsibility to make sure you know the color she wants before you begin, not after it's done! i would never begin a project for anyone ever unless i was sure i had the color they wanted. not worth the risk to guess. i would be devastated after doing all that lovely work to hear such a comment! i certainly hope you are going to 'let' her find someone else to guess what color of pink she really does want. don't you dare make her another set!!!
> i love your beautiful work so much! i also understand how much care and time it took to finish it.


Yeah! What you said.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Just ignore that person. The color is beautiful and your wok is great.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

It's beautiful, and so is the pink beautiful. What on earth did the woman want--BLUE?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

People do not like things. Some cannot evaluate or appreciate Art when they see it. Things make people feel good about themselves or not. Some like Modern; some like Vintage. This has no impact on the beauty or the value of this piece itself. Just consider the source, and do not be offended. Find someone that loves beautiful hand-made items, and LOVES/values this one in particular! Do not "cast pearls before swine" as the saying goes! Give/sell it to someone that appreciates the artistry that goes into an item of this high quality! Someone that it makes smile with joy!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

your work is lovely, don't let words of ignorance get you down. I can say this though, as the mother of kids under 9, two of which are girls, I can understand the "too pink" idea. Sometimes husbands complain about pink, sometimes we feel purple is more our daughters color (for me, I was picky about colors, even shades of colors on my kids. Somejust didn't suit them) The trend right now for baby girls is shifting, less pink, and more colors with the pink. Less frilly, less "little/babyish" There are so many things out there and opinions.... I'm sure as with any fashion these things will ebb and flow. It may just be that she hates the pink is for girls steryotype, she may have liked the work itself very much. Who knows... And some people just don't care for yarn work. I wonder if you could find out if there is something she would like that you could make her. Dont sour on her, young mothers sometimes forget about the outside world altogether.
Again, great work, don't take it to heart


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

its a lovely colour and a beautifully made set, don't be upset we all love it


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Too pink? _TOO *PINK?*_

Ain't no such thing as too pink if you're a pretty little baby girl or even a pretty bigger girl if she likes pink.

The set is absolutely stunning. Just perfect, including perfectly pink.

P.S. Her taste is in her mouth.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I so love the vintage knitting patterns for babies. I know they usually take small needles, but the finished look is so soft and beautiful. This little set is a real stunner! 

Can you list the name of the pattern and publication for us?? There is no copyright infringement in sharing this information so others can search the internet to purchase their own copy of a pattern.

It WOULD be a copyright infringement, however, if you were to copy then publish or email your copy of the pattern. The designer and publisher have legal rights to all profits from any copyrighted work.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful knitting..Love the color..


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is very beautiful, I am sure someone will appreciate it a lot.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Wise words about young mothers dealing with the older generation. Thanks for those thoughts. There are always adjustments to make. Our feelings get hurt because we love them so much!


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Too Pink? My goodness, they are beautiful. Donate them to someone who will love them. You will feel good when you know your skill has made some other mother happy.


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

I would have been hurt too, cross it off to bad manners and just do as you were doing. One person should not affect the way you do such beautiful work. I f I am to become a grandma, I would have you make me an outfit even though I know how to knit, but, yours is just magnificent :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

your work is beautiful, wish i could do this type of work


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

b eautiful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work, beautiful color and a wonderful job!!!


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for your kind word and that is so lovely to say that.and i have no children and i am only 53 but love knittin gbabys cloths all ways have done even dolls cloths there just so many nice patterns around an di am all ways getting them not that need any more.If i sold all of them i woul dbe rich ha ha


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

It's beautiful !!! Can you share the pattern ? You can never have too much pink for a baby girl


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

I would be hurt too. Your knitting is really beautiful. She should of been thankful you did that outfit for her. Just remember what she said next time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 4350catherine (Apr 9, 2012)

Nonsense, It's a truly beautiful colour and so well knitted. She should have been extremely pleased with it.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Your work is beautiful and that is a beautiful soft pink.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Not too pink at all! Absolutely stunning!
Love those vintage patterns!
Shirley


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't see there being a problem with the copyright if it's not being sold. I'd have no problem sharing a pattern that I had paid for. What about when you buy them at charity shops???


----------



## Wood'n'Wool (Apr 5, 2012)

Britty43 said:


> I don't see there being a problem with the copyright if it's not being sold. I'd have no problem sharing a pattern that I had paid for. What about when you buy them at charity shops???


Please note in the Forum Rules: "- Do not post images with copyrighted patterns or other content of others without their permission. It's OK to post a link to the author's site that shows the pattern, but *don't copy and post the pattern here*."


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

jess10 said:


> Thank you for your kind word and that is so lovely to say that.and i have no children and i am only 53 but love knittin gbabys cloths all ways have done even dolls cloths there just so many nice patterns around an di am all ways getting them not that need any more.If i sold all of them i woul dbe rich ha ha


PLEASE be kind enough to give pattern details, brand of pattern and number so we may search for one?


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Please post the name of the pattern or the company that published it so we can search for it.

Thanks


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

kreweel said:


> Please post the name of the pattern or the company that published it so we can search for it.
> 
> Thanks


We all wait (im)patiently!


----------



## nan1 (Aug 23, 2011)

jess10 said:


> Baby set I do sell them.I di this set for a friend daughter and she said it was to pink i was hurt by that.The patterns from out of abook from the 1950's.I have done the pattern many times for people


that baby set is beautiful.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh how could anyone say anything negative about that set; it is absolutely beautiful! It is not too pink; it is perfect. I can't believe she said that to you after you had put all that effort into making it just for her child.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello. We are all waiting for you to to post the name of the pattern book. It is a compliment to you that we want to make one like yours. Mine will not be as perfect looking because you are obviously a talented lady. Springchicken66


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Annette its beautiful,some people can be so hurtful


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Just beautiful1!! I love the set AND the color is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> kreweel said:
> 
> 
> > Please post the name of the pattern or the company that published it so we can search for it.
> ...


Hi all, I tried to ask for details in a PM. She doesnt understand the request for the pattern details.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Chrissy said:
> 
> 
> > kreweel said:
> ...


I did the same thing, but haven't heard back from her, lets keep trying, I just want to know the name of the book she got it from, and I am sure I can find that pattern. lol


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Wood'n'Wool said:


> Britty43 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see there being a problem with the copyright if it's not being sold. I'd have no problem sharing a pattern that I had paid for. What about when you buy them at charity shops???
> ...


I think this is the post that has her worried. I am just asking for the name of the pattern or the author of the book, there is nothing illegal about that.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. I think the pink is just a matter of personal taste. Many young mothers these days like bright colors. It's kind of the fad. I love the pastel pink myself! Keep up the good work.


----------



## hasherboy (Jan 9, 2012)

The sets are beautiful. It is getting harder and harder to find such lovely patterns. I resort to older ones too.


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words :thumbup:


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

can't imagine that it is too pink. beautiful


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Chrissy said:
> 
> 
> > kreweel said:
> ...


Good/Bad news!
Good news is the book is called Patons Collection Dream Time, 3 & 4ply patterns.
Bad news is that I have searched for a copy unsuccessfully 

Maybe someone else will locate a copy?


----------



## Laurel Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

I have just sent her a private message, so hopefully can get an answer that way, asking for the pattern name, number and yarn company, etc.

Laurel Anne


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Chrissy said:
> 
> 
> > Chrissy said:
> ...


YEA!!!!
We have success! stand by with those needles at the ready, a lovely lady named Jenn has a copy of the pattern book and emailed it to me.
So send me a PM with your email addresses and I will forward it on.
When i get some spare time, I might try to download it on here (could be fun!)


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Your outfit is beautiful. Had I been your friend I would have been so proud of it. It is not to pink. To bad I do not have any babies in my future or I would off to buy it. Chin up she did not what she had.


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

I love this outfit, please direct me to a pattern! Such wonderful work, I hope someday my tension gets that good.


----------



## jbbh12 (Nov 14, 2011)

HOw can anything be "To pink" It is beautiful.


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi did you find the pattern of the pinl out fit i knitted if not let me know and i will photo copy it at work before friday and scan it and then you will hav eit ok just let me know


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

hi did you get the pattern if not send me your email and i copy it at work and scan it and send it to you ok just let me know ok


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

did you find the pattern if not let me know and i will copy it at work befor friday and scan it and email it to you just let me know ok


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, I sure would appreciate that copy of the directions for that sweet pink outfit!

Send to:
[email protected]

Thank you ever so much!!
Pauline (byrdgal)


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

ok i will photo copy it at work on the week end as i am working on saturday an dthen i email it to you.


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi This is a baby sey i did for a lady i meet on face book.and i have to do her a shawl now just waiting on the wool to turn up just through i would share this with every one


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

How Beautiful! Very well done! Love it!


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

jess10 said:


> Hi This is a baby sey i did for a lady i meet on face book.and i have to do her a shawl now just waiting on the wool to turn up just through i would share this with every one


they are both very pretty. christine


----------



## Laurel Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

I got a copy of the pattern. Thanks for the details. Can't wait to get started on it.

Laurel Anne


----------



## grammacolleen (May 7, 2012)

could I also have acopy of the sweater pattern email
[email protected] thank you and happy knitting


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

You do beautiful work


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

do you mean the one with the heart on it


----------



## emotiveyarns (Nov 22, 2011)

That is a gorgeous pattern 
You can't beat those lovely patterns from the 50's my mum still uses her mum's pattern books when her friends are becoming Grandma's!
Good luck!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

What beautiful knitting. Hasn't the world changed. Young women no longer nurse their babies and don't wear pink on girls or blue on boys....apparently. Oh yes, and they are also heartless. All your beautiful work and unappreciated. I am now asking people to pick out the yarn and that isn't easy either. Just try getting them to go with you or give you a decision. It doesn't undo the beautiful outfit you knit. Very impressive, beautiful, and great knitting.


----------



## grammacolleen (May 7, 2012)

jess10 said:


> hi did you get the pattern if not send me your email and i copy it at work and scan it and send it to you ok just let me know ok


Im new on here and I saw this pattern would you be able to send it to me? [email protected]
Thanks Colleen Happy knitting


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

very pretty set!
to avoid getting hurt,I only knit for people I know appreciate my work!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Your knitting is so lovely. All of the items are just beautiful.


----------



## simplyme (Jul 31, 2012)

I love it. The color is perfect. Beautiful work. I would be so pleased to have this for my little girl. (If I had one.)lol


----------



## Knittingbug (Apr 17, 2012)

The set is beautiful. It is a lovely pink.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

It's beautiful...a gorgeous set anyone should be pleased to have....It really upsets me when people don't appreciate the hours of work it takes to create something as wonderful as this set....xxx :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

